# Bahrain Revolution



## Al-Wazeer (Mar 26, 2011)

A lot of you probably heard about the Bahrain revolution in the middle east, well I brought some photos for you to see.
It's been forty days since it began, more than 19 dead, 1000's wounded, more than a hundred missing, and not even a single demand was fulfilled by the regime. They brought foreign troops plus the Bahraini army, with their armors, tanks, Copra helicopters, jet-fighters (F16 I think), all of this to suppress unarmed people who demand their legitimate rights in every possible peaceful way. They removed the Pearl roundabout which was considered as the center of the demonstrators, the government claimed that it was for "development".

Now with some photos I took during the revolution.
1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14. ( I'm ready to give my blood for the sake of my country, that's what's written on the flag)





15.


----------



## mishele (Mar 26, 2011)

Great set of shots. Glad to see you are safe. Thank you for sharing them w/ us.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks mishele appreciate it


----------



## altitude604 (Mar 28, 2011)

very cool to see what's going on from street level.

thanks for posting these!


----------



## fokker (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice shots mate. Obviously a lot of passion and emotion from the people!


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you both for your comments, yes people are really passionate about their case and they believe that they will change something in the country. Unfortunately the well is being broken every time somebody get killed, yesterday the riot police killed a 15 year old kid by shooting a sound bomb right on his head.


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks a lot for sharing, these are amazing. I hope that your government will finally hear you soon and no more blood will be poured.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Some of these photos are truly excellent, and as good as the professional photojournalist shots I've seen. Thank you for sharing these shots with us here on TPF. I hope everything works out well for your country.


----------



## Flower Child (Mar 31, 2011)

#1 and #14 strike me the most emotionally. Love the sun coming through the flag with the fists in the air. Great job capturing this event. You have a great series.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you all, I really appreciate your comments, believe me if you saw it in reality you would be more stunned by the greatness and the spirit of the people,I am proud of taking pictures of these unforgettable moments!


----------



## Jorgemarazzo (Apr 8, 2011)

Congrats for your images! They trully captured the feeling of the people.


----------



## polymoog (Apr 8, 2011)

Really wonderful series, you definitely capture the emotion of what has been going on there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope everything settles down soon ...


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks both of you for the comments!


----------



## kundalini (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Yousif for sharing these images.  I am happy that you are safe.

The events in the ME that have spawned since the uprising in Tunsia have been frightening, tragic, coalescing and optimistic for all the people.  May you and yours continue to stay safe and well.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks Kundalini for your wishes. I hope things change to better too, because all what's happening to us that things are going from bad to even worse.


----------

